# Bardzo wolny zapis USB 1.0

## qaik

Mam problem z zapisem na cookolwiek podpietego pod USB 1.0. Nie ma problemu z odczytem predkosc jest normalna ok. 900kB/s natomiast w przypadku zapisu mam tylko ok 60 kB/s. W windzie jest wszystko ok tylko w  gentoo problem.

----------

## mbar

podaj swój fstab może

----------

## qaik

oki juz wszystko jasne nawet nie pomyslalem ze moze to byc problem z plikiem fstab. Opcja sync robila wszystkie problemy.

----------

## mziab

Od siebie dodam, że powodem niskiej prędkości może być eksperymentalny sterownik  Low Performance USB Block, który od kernela 2.6.9 jest domyślnie włączony. Jest lżejszy (nie używa SCSI), ale dużo wolniejszy.Można go rozpoznać po tym, że urządzenia są wykrywane jako /dev/ub/*. Radzę odznaczyć w configu kernela:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB
```

i używać:

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE
```

----------

## yemu

jesli na pendrivie masz system fat32 to problem z predkoscia zapisywania moze tez byc spowodowany tym, ze w jajku 2.6.12 (i wyzszych pewnie tez ale nie jestem pewien) driver vfat zostal przebudowany i zaczal uwzgledniac opcje sync. mi przy wlaczonym sync predkosc spadala do 30 kb/s. 

najgorsze jest to, ze taka synchronizacja powoduje, ze przy kazdym zapisie aktualizowany jest fat. w zwiazku z tym, ze pamiec flash moze przezyc tylko okreslona liczbe zapisow (np. ok 10000 cyli zapisu odczytu), to stosowanie opcji sync moze prowadzic do fizycznego uszkodzenia pamieci (blokow gdzie zapisany jest fat)! poczytajcie tu:

http://readlist.com/lists/vger.kernel.org/linux-kernel/22/111748.html

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam ten sam problem, jak wyłączyć synchonizację dla urządzeń USB? W fstab pojawia mi sie linijka dot USB po włozeniu i znika po wuciągnieciu urządzenia. Gdzie mogę zmienić zasady na których jest montowany pendrive?

----------

## tuniek

Ja też mam podobny problem co  ccanis_lupuso ... 

Wolałbym na twardo mieć wpis w fstab-ie ...

----------

## yemu

to ze nie masz wpisu na twardo, to normalny objaw korzystania z hal+dbus+udev. hal tworzy mount-pointy i wpisy do fstabu tak jak potrzebuje. np jak wsadzisz pendrive z partycja o etykiecie "etykieta" to utworzy katalog /media/etykieta i wpis w fstabie. jesli masz zainstalowane ivman to jeszcze Ci od razu zamontuje. z tego co sie orientuje w nowszych wersjach wspomnianego trio (hal itd.) wykorzystywany jest program o nazwie pmount, pozwalajacy userowi montowac urzadzenia bez wpisu w fstab. tak przynajmniej sie dzieje u mnie w kde 3.5 (ktore wymaga swiezych wersji pakietow hal'a itd.). w kde 3.5 wyskakuja takze okienka po podlaczeniu urzadzenia lub wsadzeniu plyty. moze dla niektorych to jest wkurzajace (zbyt przypomina windows), dla mnie jest to jeden z wiekszch krokow zwiekszajacych uzywalnosc systemu i jego przyjaznosc. wreszce prawdziwy dzialajace plug and play  :Smile:  koncze bo juz ostro off-topic pojechalem

pozdro

y

----------

## deluge

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  Gdzie mogę zmienić zasady na których jest montowany pendrive?

 

Gdzieś tu /usr/share/hal/fdi  :Wink: 

----------

## tuniek

A co jak nie ma HAL-a ?  :Smile: 

----------

